# How to use onesies after potty training?



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm going to try the 3 day method of potty training my son this coming weekend. The thing is, some of the outfits I've bought him recently contain onesies - he's only 20 months old and when I bought the outfits, I wasn't thinking about potty training him this early, but he's shown signs of readiness. Anyway, some of these outfits he hasn't even worn yet. I hate to think that I've spent money on outfits he won't be able to wear. Surely, there's some way to use onesies after potty training, isn't there? Maybe just to not button them at the crotch? Would that be too uncomfortable? Has anyone else used onesies after potty training?

Thanks!


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

I would cut the bottoms off to make t-shirts instead of onesies. If you can sew, you could hem them. If not, they probably won't unravel... I did this with a knit onesie and it didn't unravel. We still have a few outfits that have onesies or lots of snaps and I'm tired of messing with them! I can't imagine trying to potty train with them! (My DD is the same age as your DS) We haven't started much potty training yet, but I would think that being able to undress oneself from the waist down would be a prerequisite to using the potty, and onesies would prohibit that.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I just left them unsnapped...being long meant they stayed tucked in (which was nice on my long-waisted kiddo), but I didnt' snap them.
Actually, he wore a lot of onesie-style shirts while he was potty training too--as in, he'd wear ONLY the onesie







Being naked meant he could get to the potty fast, but the onesie hung down enough to provide a little modesty...sortof


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I would cut and hem the onsies--that's the best solution. You can also leave them unbuttoned and kinda roll them up, but that doesn't look so great, so it defeats the purpose of having him in a cute outfit.

Also, we started pottying at that age, but there were periods of regression. Don't get too frustrated if your son goes back to square 1! I would get annoyed a lot because he would be perfect with all his pees for weeks and then start wetting again. I think it was just part of the process.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

My three year old still has some "onesies" - in fact, I have some myself too, aren't they called "body" or something like that for adults? While they are a bit impractical WHILE in the process of potty learning (when they pee themselves a lot) I do think that they are OK again after they have been PL-ed for a while.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

We practiced EC from birth and just cut the bottom off all the onesies (or didn't use them). They are just too time consuming and cumbersome for pottying.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

w/out reading other responses, I would say just cut them off and hen them to make shirts. I cannot imagine putting a onesie on my 23 month old (don't know how old your lo is). I stopped using them at 10 months and switched to undershirts. At 10.5 months he was standing up for diaper changes and transitioning to pullups in anticipation of more frequent potty trips (I sort of potty learned/EC'd starting at 9 months).

It is very very eay to do if you have a machine and shouldn't affect the way the outfit looks or anything!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think onesies should be banned lol... We also EC'd, and after a few months I just gave up on them in frustration and vowed to never use them again. I find it astonishing that they still make them in like, size 3...

The ones I have (from gifts, hand-me-downs, etc) I boxed and gave away. If it's part of a cute outfit that you want to keep, I'd cut the bottoms and re-hem into a shirt. Honestly I'm surprised that OUTFITS for that age come with onesies... I only saw underwear-like things in onesies, ever.

I also have a thing against snap-open pants heh... so much easier to just pull them off IMO!


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azzeps* 
I would think that being able to undress oneself from the waist down would be a prerequisite to using the potty, and onesies would prohibit that.

Not necessarily. DS needs help getting his pants up and down and he is completely potty trained.

He has quite a few onesies- I just cut off them bottom and hemmed the edges.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

if you bought them new, I would return them, otherwise I would just not snap them. We did a lot of unsnapped onesies back when ds still had some. They typically hang out of the pants in the front and back.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

That's only a prerequisite to being able to go to the toilet completely independently. That's COMPLETELY unrelated to having bladder control or understanding the body's signals. A baby who can communicate "I have to pee now" but needs mom to get them naked is potty-trained, whether they're 3yo or 12mo.

Or think of it this way -- if a girl wears dresses all the time, it's easier for her to go to the bathroom independently. How does that relate to getting oneself from the waist down being a prerequisite to potty-training?

I mentioned we EC. In EC philosophy, all babies are born with an awareness of their body's elimination signals. At first it's not conscious awareness, much as their hunger awareness is not conscious at first. They know they have a problem and when mommy feeds them they feel better and gradually they put 2+2 together and realize "oh, this feeling means I'm hungry and need food" and they know where to get the food from, and then become able to ask for it. Similarly, they know they have a problem and when mommy holds them naked over a potty or sink stuff gushes out of them and they feel better. Gradually they put 2+2 together and realize "oh, this feeling means I have to pee" and they know where it should be done, and then become able to ask for it.

Most EC families find that their babies are "trained" quite early -- even before the babies themselves are able to consciously communicate their need to pee, they are able to respond to an opportunity to pee when presented. Then many can communicate the need before they're able to talk (through signing for instance), much less able to pull down their pants.

Or here's another way to think about it.







In many cultures around the world, babies go barebutt all the time, or at least much of the time, or wear very different clothes than our modern western pants. Even as adults, they just have to squat, maybe hike up their hems a bit, they don't have to half undress themselves first. Or if you go completely "natural", a human animal in the wild wouldn't wear clothes at all (except for warmth, sure, but there's no NEED for clothes really)... a physical ability to dress/undress oneself is no more related to the ability to control one's elimination, than, say... the ability to prepare one's own food is related to the ability to eat.


----------

